# An Option for Weight Loss and Improved Health



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm making this post with mixed feelings. 

I failed time after time after time trying to keep the weight off after I lost it. Over the years, it became harder and harder to lose weight and easier and easier to gain it. On top of that, I developed high blood pressure, severe headaches, back pain, leg pain, brain fog, memory problems, and was diagnosed as pre-diabetic. I peaked at 320 lbs and no matter how little I ate or how much I exercised, I couldn't maintain at anything lower than 270. So after 10 years, I still was stuck at 270. 

And then I found something that is working for hundreds, if not thousands, of people, including me. So I am happy to share the information, yet sad that many that need it will find an excuse not to try it. 

This is not a come on to sell you vitamins or supplements or anything else. For those of you familiar with the Paleo diet, this is based on Paleo, but with a lot more stuff such as hormones and sleep and associated diseases and much more.

Here's a link to some success stories. Take the time to read a few before continuing. MamaGrok made a video about how she was finally able to overcome her binge eating disorder by using the principles from the web site. 

[YOUTUBE]y-vr38oKRs0[/YOUTUBE]

This is more than just a diet. It is a plan for optimal health. If you read through some of the success stories, you know what I mean. Some people have made what could be called miraculous improvements in their health. 

Some of the different aspects of the program are:


 Becoming Leptin Sensitive
 Healing your Gut
 Optimizing your Hormones
 Eating an EPI-Paleo diet
 Using Cold Thermogenesis
 Light Cycles
 EMF and EM Radiation
 Sleep
 Here's the link to Getting Started, 

Most of the information on the site is free. There is an option to become a paid member, but is not necessary for basic information. You can also purchase a monthly webinar or an education consult, but those are optional. I have chosen the free membership, did one educational consult, and bought the webinar on prostate disease and prostate cancer. 

Many people on the site are very experienced with the diet plan, which labs you should get, supplements you might find helpful, etc. Don't be shy about posting and asking questions. The members are all about paying it forward. Dr Kruse has saved many of us and we pay back his generosity by trying to help others who need it.

Please feel free to post questions here or send me a pm.

The blog is here
The forum is here


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently met a local PA who is offering Bio-Identical Hormone Replacement treatments, VitB shots, and supplement recommendations. Later tonight, I'll take a look at the links you posted.

For your own benefit, I truly hope you embrace this if it will solve your challenges in losing weight.


----------

